# Smoked Spaghetti Sauce



## s2k9k (Jun 5, 2012)

A co-worked brought spaghetti for lunch today and while reading SMF and watching him eat an idea hit me, Smoked Spaghetti Sauce! So I thought about it all day thinking what I had at home to make it. I decided to use some Chuckie I had in the freezer and I also had some Italian Sausage. I cheated and used some sauce from a jar. 

So I went home and fired up the smoker and loaded up a row of the Amazen Pitmaster Blend Pellets and put the Sausage on to smoke for about an hour while I got the rest ready. I chopped up the Chuckie into a little smaller pieces then mixed it with the sauce in a disposable foil pan and added a few more spices just to spice it up a bit. I then put the pan in the smoker at about 250* and let the magic pellets do their work.

Here's the Chuckie ready to go in:








And the Sausage after about an hour in the smoke:







I cut up the Sausage and put it in the sauce and kept on smoking. It smoked for two hours, a little longer than I had planned but it started raining so I let it go and waited, but it didn;t hurt anything and was probably just the right length of time. Here it is all done:







I boiled some Penne and onto the plate:







It was very very good! I see Smoked Lasagna in my future!

Thanks for looking


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks good! I smoked mozzarella stuffed meatballs (elk) and put them in my homemade spaghetti sauce, along with smoked smoked garlic, onions and peppers. Good stuff and now that you've brought it up, I need to make more.


----------

